# Purple Aki.



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I had never heard of Akinwale Arobieke A.K.A Purple Aki the 20 stone 6.5 ft bodybuilder.

A fella at work asked if I had heard of him as he was found guilty of sexual assault of a young lad in Llandudno which is not far from me.

I did a search on here and there are a few threads on him, it seems a lot on here have heard of him, met him or seen him around.

Glad I never had the pleasure the dirty ba$tard, here is a link to anyone who has never heard of him-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akinwale_Arobieke


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lol "so black that he was purple" ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh another Purps thread ??

He is the original Boogey man... i had the pleasure of this turkey asking to "measure me up" back 95 :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

First I've heard of this guy, but jesus, he was a bit mental...

"Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Goosh said:


> First I've heard of this guy, but jesus, he was a bit mental...
> 
> "Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"


LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> First I've heard of this guy, but jesus, he was a bit mental...
> 
> "Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"


Always amazes me people not knowing about him, he is also banned from all BB shows l think :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive heard people mention him im still confused though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ive heard people mention him im still confused though


What about mate ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> he used to hang outside of schools in the northwest in the 90's to feel kids muscles on the bus, I would drop kick him if I saw him today.


He had and maybe still has a lot of " connections " in Liverpool mate hence why he has never been dealt with in the past...

He will kop for it one day tho, people aren't as scared anymore or repricussions like they used to be,.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> What about mate ?


Ive read on him on wikipedia and his alleged stunts we so weird i cant imagine a human doing that sh*t :no:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Ive read on him on wikipedia and his alleged stunts we so weird i cant imagine a human doing that sh*t :no:


Oh he's real mate and the stuff you read is the tip of the iceberg apparently


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh he's real mate and the stuff you read is the tip of the iceberg apparently


You heard more then mate ? Lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> You heard more then mate ? Lol


Oh sh*t yeah, he had a bunch of " followers " who would basically do his dirty work for him if it came on top...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh sh*t yeah, he had a bunch of " followers " who would basically do his dirty work for him if it came on top...


Fcuking hell mate !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR the £35 grand he got was down to him hiding a Dictaphone in his pocket as the old bill racially abused him, he mite be a fu*king crank but he's a very clever one.

He often hands out legal advice to the other inmates when inside.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I think for some of the crimes we have in this country today they should bring back hanging.

No joking but if they put that on Sky on pay per view they would make a fortune and the government could tax it.

Our prisons are packed with people who don't mind doing the time and they learn more about crime in there.

In some places in the World if you steal you lose a hand or commit adultery and you get a public stoning.

Criminals have too many rights in this Country and the victims have less.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Check this out... It's hilarious-


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

****ing weirdo... He lived a few doors down from my mate in Toxteth a while back, never heard of him until I started to visit Liverpool but some of the story's were very bizarre.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Purps


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lets hear 'em then....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I've heard a few tails about him someone once told me a infamous little tale that when in jug their was another inmate bragging about how good of a burgular he was to aki and aki made a bet with him if he could fit through this gap or something he would give him some burn?? unfortuantly he was silly enough to do it... need i say more don't know if that's true but i've heard that one a few times especially.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Lol "so black that he was purple" ?


Theres a colour chart to blackness not only purple theres also granite!!



Milky said:


> Oh he's real mate and the stuff you read is the tip of the iceberg apparently


Has he ever been a member here?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Theres a colour chart to blackness not only purple theres also granite!!
> 
> Has he ever been a member here?


Don't think so mate but l remember people coming in to defend him and threaten people slagging him...


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Theres a colour chart to blackness not only purple theres also granite!!


Where would you put yourself mate ? You dont look purple :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Goosh said:


> First I've heard of this guy, but jesus, he was a bit mental...
> 
> "Arobieke became sexually aroused while forcing terrified young men to perform "inverted piggybacks" - ordering them to squat so he could lean over their backs with his face by their buttocks and his genitalia on their necks, while squeezing their quad muscles"





Milky said:


> Oh sh*t yeah, he had a bunch of " followers " who would basically do his dirty work for him if it came on top...


Inb4 @Milky is the victim of an inverted piggyback for talking slick about big purp










(The strongest of No **** on my part for conjuring up such an image)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Inb4 @Milky is the victim of an inverted piggyback for talking slick about big purp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All l can say is " bring it on fu*kpigs "

I may be getting older but my desire to use weapons gets stronger :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Where would you put yourself mate ? You dont look purple :lol:





goldenballs23 said:


> he'd be sepia.


Mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter


Haha cocoa butter :lol:


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Mahogany with the scent of cocoa butter


Good answer mate I like it.

After being out fishing in the sun today I would class myself as white with a hint of burnt bacon.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jonesboy said:


> I had never heard of Akinwale Arobieke A.K.A Purple Aki the 20 stone 6.5 ft bodybuilder.
> 
> A fella at work asked if I had heard of him as he was found guilty of sexual assault of a young lad in Llandudno which is not far from me.
> 
> ...


hey buddy, where you from im just near Llandudno aswell 

puprle aki was around north wales alot in the past, tried to "measure" a few of my mates the guys a predator


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Always makes me pi55 when I hear about this guy.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> hey buddy, where you from im just near Llandudno aswell
> 
> puprle aki was around north wales alot in the past, tried to "measure" a few of my mates the guys a predator


From Anglesey mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

jonesboy said:


> From Anglesey mate.


ahh ok fair one

i train in lanngefni from time to time using the atlas stone good little gym

nice down there spend alot of time with the kids when weathers good down your end


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I dont know, whats the world coming to when you cant take bodybuilders down dark alleys

and measure their progress without being labeled a weirdo :whistling:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

i always wondered who the **** purple aki was as people would mention his name on here

thought he was a popular member etc, until i came across this thread, decided to google him

all i can say is what a weirdo lol, looks like this guy had a luck escape lol

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=who%20purple%20aki&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CFQQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.muscletalk.co.uk%2Fpurple-AKI-very-shocked-hahahaha-m3640524.aspx&ei=XZShUfTQMKPy0gXlzoHwCQ&usg=AFQjCNHBHR-eXafS0gZxQmYPabgEclpqqQ


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha my mate got stalked by Purple Aki around the Oxford Rd area in Manchester near the unis, went on for weeks and he was terrified. I said 'how can you let some bloke stalk you and intimidate you? Just knock the f**ker out' so then he explained to me how big Purple Aki was. I just told him that the best form of defence if he got raped would be to sh*t on his d*ck


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

Only seen him once when I used to live in Liverpool. Thankfully I wasn't training at the time and my mate who was with me was well connected in toxteth.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

So this aki guy, he seems to have a big frame did he lift aswell as rub himself against muscly men and was his obsession only directed to men :no:


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

POP OR SLASH was the question he asked befoe he stabbed young boys/men in the backside


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

dsldude said:


> I dont know, whats the world coming to when you cant take bodybuilders down dark alleys
> 
> and measure their progress without being labeled a weirdo :whistling:


Dodgy alleyways should only ever be used for what they were made for.

1-Taking drugs in

2-Buying drugs in

3-Taking a hooker down

4-P*ssing in

5-Hiding from the police in

Measuring muscles as we know should only be done in the gym showers and in a public toilet cubicle with George Michael :rolleye:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

https://twitter.com/thepurpleaki follow him on twitter!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

Dan100% said:


> POP OR SLASH was the question he asked befoe he stabbed young boys/men in the backside


how you know you got oppped


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> how you know you got poppped


Because he'd leave you like a dripping jam doughnut, that's how


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Because he'd leave you like a dripping jam doughnut, that's how


You've ruined jam doughnuts


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> You've ruined jam doughnuts


Lol


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

I propose a Ukm challenge, see who can squat him for most reps...

No? No one fancy it? Oh well


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> So this aki guy, he seems to have a big frame did he lift aswell as rub himself against muscly men and was his obsession only directed to men :no:


You jealous he goes by the same name as you or aroused?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd laugh if he was a member on here, say he was Ausbuilt or The L Man... Imagine that :laugh:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> I'd laugh if he was a member on here, say he was Ausbuilt or The L Man... Imagine that :laugh:


More likely to be Dr Snot with all the sexual threads he starts-always trying to get bumming


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> You jealous he goes by the same name as you or aroused?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


>


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


>


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

iv;e seen him in action..when i was very young i transgressed shall we say and got remanded in custody to risley remand centre and back then 30 years ago all those coming back from courts were put in one big reception cell ( better known as the cage) before being shipped off to wings later..there was about 50 guys in there when he was brought back and put in with us..i had no idea who he was and people were saying watch yer selves boys and all that..he ended up sat next to a yp (young prisoner) asking if he went to the gym and he looked like he did and could he feel his biceps etc..some were laughing and the kid didn't have a clue what was going on and let him..i remember him looking at me (was young and fit then  ) and the older guys i was with who obviously knew him told him to do one and thats when i was told about him and his escapades..wouldn't want to be his pad mate


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

funny thing though people who usually commit that type of offence end up on protection wing but he was put in with the (for want of a better term) normal prisoners though some were far from it..they seemed to tolerate him and some were friendly with him..never did figure that one


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

jonesboy said:


> I think for some of the crimes we have in this country today they should bring back hanging.
> 
> No joking but if they put that on Sky on pay per view they would make a fortune and the government could tax it.
> 
> ...


The idea of introducing sharia punishments in UK is abhorrent to me.

I would prefer we do things in Britain the British way. If you want to live under sharia law, there are plenty of Islamic countries you can move to that offer the sort of justice system you want to see.

J


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2013)

1, 2, purples coming for u


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Joshua said:


> The idea of introducing sharia punishments in UK is abhorrent to me.
> 
> I would prefer we do things in Britain the British way. If you want to live under sharia law, there are plenty of Islamic countries you can move to that offer the sort of justice system you want to see.
> 
> J


I said they should bring back hanging in this Country.

I only commented on what happens in other parts of the World.

In all honesty I think you took what I said the wrong way mate. If it came across like that to you then I apologise as that was not what I meant or want.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Purple Aki should go to bodypower expo. Easy pickings for him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

gummyp said:


> Purple Aki should go to bodypower expo. Easy pickings for him


Hardly enough room to move mate let alone a 'inverted piggyback'


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

@The user further down the line, "Conected"? He's a nonce/sexual predator, who the f*ck in liverpool is watching his back and why unless they're nonces themselves? 20 stone or not a sharp blade or tiny 9mm piece of lead stops nonces like this in their tracks before they can add more victims to their tally

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> @The user further down the line, "Conected"? He's a nonce/sexual predator, who the f*ck in liverpool is watching his back and why unless they're nonces themselves? 20 stone or not a sharp blade or tiny 9mm piece of lead stops nonces like this in their tracks before they can add more victims to their tally
> 
> Agree? Disagree?


Totally agree he is a nonce but he had his " uses " to these people at one time.

This my not be te=he case anymore.

You also must remember he was a skilled stalker, he would know way too much about your close family once he got his claws in.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Totally agree he is a nonce but he had his " uses " to these people at one time.
> 
> This my not be te=he case anymore.
> 
> You also must remember he was a skilled stalker, he would know way too much about your close family once he got his claws in.


t t

@Milky you know the drill, reputation or size doesn't matter when it comes to guys like this abusing your kids. I'd be stating the obvious to ask what wouldl a father here do if he found out this dude was measuring up his kids but what i don't understand is how so called "Gangsters" would keep him as one of "Theirs" Actually thinking about it, it has to be media waffle because none of the guys i know and i i suspect guys you an8d 99% of guys/women here would allow it or even have him as a friend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> t t
> 
> @Milky you know the drill, reputation or size doesn't matter when it comes to guys like this abusing your kids. I'd be stating the obvious to ask what wouldl a father here do if he found out this dude was measuring up his kids but what i don't understand is how so called "Gangsters" would keep him as one of "Theirs" Actually thinking about it, it has to be media waffle because none of the guys i know and i i suspect guys you an8d 99% of guys/women here would allow it or even have him as a friend


Mate l have heard of lots of occasions where he has had his card marked and managed to worm his way out of it.

I agree with you totally and like yourself l am amazed its never happened yet BUT times are different now, l don't think he will get away with his sh*t anymore..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Karma-He'll meet someone soon that's not too happy with his noncish ways. He seems to target Zzyz types or weak characters and there's no doubt that he'll walk into the wrong dude soon, like i said the next he absues might be shankd/strapped up


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Karma-He'll meet someone soon that's not too happy with his noncish ways. He seems to target Zzyz types or weak characters and there's no doubt that he'll walk into the wrong dude soon, like i said the next he absues might be shankd/strapped up


I heard he targeted a St Helens rugby player once mate, he's not feared believe it or not.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am a Birkenhead boy and as young teenagers, we were petrified of this gimp. One shout of 'Aki's coming' and we would bolt instantly.

He followed me and my younger brother around Birkenhead market when I was about 13yo, we legged it, Fckin nonce.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

The owner of the gym I train in knows him very well. He was in jail with the guy. The stories are all true!! I'm from St. Helens and I've come across this guy once!! Apparently he's barred from all gyms in the uk?!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah i see the Ak is still doing his rounds, i lived briefly in Liverpool a few years ago and this nutter was upto his old tricks then, astounds me that anyone who calls themselves a 'bodybuilder' hasnt even heard of this lunatic lol

Got admire his love for the sport aye :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gary Kelly RIP, this scumbag got away with it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Gary Kelly RIP, this scumbag got away with it.


It was down to that he became " imfamous "


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There used to be a massive piece of graffiti by Birkenhead Park station (5 mins from where I grew up) stating Gary Kelly RIP. Always stays with me.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

That the young fella he chased onto the train tracks?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Hartman said:


> That the young fella he chased onto the train tracks?


I heard about that one... Is it true?


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

unfortunately yes


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

W1NNY said:


> I heard about that one... Is it true?


Afraid so. Young lad was 16yo, Aki chasing him, petrified he run onto tracks and stepped on third rail, electrocuted to death. Aki got done for manslaughter, got away with it and then took got ££££ in compo due to racism or some such sh1te.

Makes blood boil.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Afraid so. Young lad was 16yo, Aki chasing him, petrified he run onto tracks and stepped on third rail, electrocuted to death. Aki got done for manslaughter, got away with it and then took got ££££ in compo due to racism or some such sh1te.
> 
> Makes blood boil.


What did he get put away for in the end then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

W1NNY said:


> What did he get put away for in the end then?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akinwale_Arobieke


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

So he is back out on our streets again!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I am a Birkenhead boy and as young teenagers, we were petrified of this gimp. One shout of 'Aki's coming' and we would bolt instantly.
> 
> He followed me and my younger brother around Birkenhead market when I was about 13yo, we legged it, Fckin nonce.


I had always assumed it was an older age group eg( 16-20 year olds) he was interested in for some reason. I had visions of a bloke with rather unusual characteristic of getting aroused by competing with other bodybuilder's measurements.

A definite boogy man by the sounds of things.

J


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a waste of a frame this guy is!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

He looks like a big for nothing lump! Bodybuilder? Yeh right haha


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hated him in the Green Mile


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

In the green mile he wouldn't be saying boss gimme your hands he'd be asking for summit else lol.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

If Purple Aki Wants You, Purple Aki Gets You!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

he's never looked particularly big when i've seen him..tall and big framed yes but not too much bulk..don't get that wrong here gents not been too close


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

They even know about it in the states ! Seems he's a wrestling fan as well lol


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

he chased them a fair distance


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Taken from Muscletalk posted by grantonio_1 12/10/09

"holy ****e, so i was at a bodybuilding show about 2 weeks ago with my friend, anyway i was walking down the street looking for the place, when i see some tall back guy he comes over like you looking for the show? so we were like yeah its this way.. we walked towards the place and he goes ''so you lift mate?'' i goes yeah, ''your a big lad he says! so i thought nothing of it as he just seemed a friendly enthuthiastic bloke.. so we go into the show and he stands with us at the back of the hall. After about an hour i got hungrey so we went for somthing to eat he followed us out and said yeah im going for a walk anyway me my friend and this black bloke walk past this alley, and he pulls out a tape out of a plastic bag and goes come on lads come down here!!! lets see how big your biceps are? tense them!? so i was like mmm ok dont wana upset the guy, so we went down this alley, and he measured my arms.. and he was like yeah big arms, tense your lats so i did!! he went round the back of me and measured yeah 52 ''s thats good mate! at this point i was feeling prity uncomfortable but thought fcuk it hes just friendly!!! then it was the legs...

after id been measured up, me and my mate were slightly un-nerved, but though he was a nice guy. we walked away just laughing hopeing no one had saw us getting measured lol.

anyway im on muslce talk and see a member with this guys picture, in his avater! so im like **** thats him from the show lol! so i pmed the member and was told to search wiki for this purple AK chap, and turns the guy i met is this guy

http://www.liverpooltim.../26/purple-aki-back-out/

haha.. i feel prity shocked and un-nerved!! sounds like he went through the usual motions lol... sorry for the long sentance and **** grammer, but imat work very shocked and trying to type as fast as possible so i dont get caught..

though i would share since i got pruple AKED."


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

He's from St. Helens got his own wiki page ha


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

dsldude said:


> Taken from Muscletalk posted by grantonio_1 12/10/09
> 
> "holy ****e, so i was at a bodybuilding show about 2 weeks ago with my friend, anyway i was walking down the street looking for the place, when i see some tall back guy he comes over like you looking for the show? so we were like yeah its this way.. we walked towards the place and he goes ''so you lift mate?'' i goes yeah, ''your a big lad he says! so i thought nothing of it as he just seemed a friendly enthuthiastic bloke.. so we go into the show and he stands with us at the back of the hall. After about an hour i got hungrey so we went for somthing to eat he followed us out and said yeah im going for a walk anyway me my friend and this black bloke walk past this alley, and he pulls out a tape out of a plastic bag and goes come on lads come down here!!! lets see how big your biceps are? tense them!? so i was like mmm ok dont wana upset the guy, so we went down this alley, and he measured my arms.. and he was like yeah big arms, tense your lats so i did!! he went round the back of me and measured yeah 52 ''s thats good mate! at this point i was feeling prity uncomfortable but thought fcuk it hes just friendly!!! then it was the legs...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha thats fcuking class fair play

TBH though if that was down my ways the cnut would have been sleeping before the taped measure appeared :lol:


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I seen him at south liverpool probation lol he has also changed his name, one of the lads on community service reconized him and said he shared a sell with him, **** that!

Anyway there was like 20 of us waiting to sign in and he look at me and says "hey, nice to meet you" wtf iv never seen him before

The lads thought it was funny though haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

A lad i know shared a cell with him and every day Aki would ask if he could feel his pecs! He also used to turn up at a local rugby club near me when they had a game to feel up the players on the side lines


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

TBH all jokes aside it astounds me that a sexual predator well known to the police is still allowed to roam the streets freely without supervision, fcuking insane seeing as he is a convicted sex offender


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Can't believe nobody has tried to put up a fight against him!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah I used to see him around when I was a kid in the Mystery (its a park) - all the kids knew he hung round the toilets there so we avoided them like the plague 

My wife had a run in with him when she was a kid too - her and her mate were laughing at something in St Johns precinct and he accused them of laughing at him - he actually pushed them down the escalator!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> A lad i know shared a cell with him and every day Aki would ask if he could feel his pecs! He also used to turn up at a local rugby club near me when they had a game to feel up the players on the side lines


My mate also shared a cell with him... I wander if we know the same dude??


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Allyb said:


> He's from St. Helens got his own wiki page ha


Lived not far from me


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I even saw him prowling around at the UKBFF british finals near the trafford centre last year, I couldn't believe he was there he has got some front on him I will tell you that, I had seen him before when I was going to work on the doors, near the Printworks and he was stalking some you lad.. creepy.. he's tall but definitely no Bodybuilder weirdo...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Haha does he move about on his own or with somebody else? The dude needs help haha how can he be doing that for so long ****in Weird puff!!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Isnt he meant to be a handy ****?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tomo8 said:


> Isnt he meant to be a handy ****?


Yeh, have heard he's a wizard at laminate flooring


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Allyb said:


> He's from St. Helens got his own wiki page ha


He is origanly from liverpool toxteth,he has been all over the place touching up young men

Then getting chased out of town,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Xbigdave79 said:


> He is origanly from liverpool toxteth,he has been all over the place touching up young men
> 
> Then getting chased out of town,


It is surprising the different places he has been offending in!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It is surprising the different places he has been offending in!


I know I am surprised how many people know him,he used to hang around St. John's market in liverpool city

Centre groping young lads asking them if they work out lol .luckely I never had the pleasure


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Patsy said:


> TBH all jokes aside it astounds me that a sexual predator well known to the police is still allowed to roam the streets freely without supervision, fcuking insane seeing as he is a convicted sex offender


This country is a joke when it comes to punishments.


----------

